# Casting Snake Skin Blanks



## Termite1964 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have turned a few snake skin blanks from Ryan.  I was wanted to cast my own.  I am looking for what type on casting material to use and where to get it.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 30, 2005)

www.artstuf.com

Look under the polyester resins. Get the clear resin. It is like 35.00 for a gallon.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 30, 2005)

You can get it for $25/gallon from Mr. Fiberglass.


----------



## GregD (Oct 30, 2005)

Billy, do you have a link for Mr. Fiberglass?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not Billy, but here's the link. http://www.mrfiberglass.com/clear_casting_resins.html


----------



## Termite1964 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------

